# 2009 Outback 27L For Sale



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hey guys,
Saw a 2009 27L for sale at Kampercity. Looks nice going past it at 80mph. It is a toy hauler, loft version, they have the top raised up. Looks cool. I drive past it everyday so I looked up the ad for those interested. Not sure what they go for but it is priced @ $19,499? Shows a picture on the link, looks clean. $19,499 sounds high? 
crunchman

Here is the link

Used 2009 Outback 27L
Toy Hauler

$19,499.00

This toy hauler has side ramp and has double bed in back with Loft upstairs with raisable loft roof......


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

crunchman12002 said:


> Hey guys,
> Saw a 2009 27L for sale at Kampercity. Looks nice going past it at 80mph. It is a toy hauler, loft version, they have the top raised up. Looks cool. I drive past it everyday so I looked up the ad for those interested. Not sure what they go for but it is priced @ $19,499? Shows a picture on the link, looks clean. $19,499 sounds high?
> crunchman
> 
> ...


I think they could do better than that. I paid only slightly higher that that when I bought mine, and mine was not all filthy and trampled through like most of them are.


----------

